# KBU Kalender 2016



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2014)

Nach 2012 folgt jetzt nach langer Zeit wieder ein Bikekalender der Region.
*
Also, putzt die Linsen und macht Fotos*



und stellt sie hier in den Fred.
_
Es gibt nur ein paar wenige Regeln:
- Nur aktuelle Fotos aus dem jeweiligen Monat.
- Natürlich sollten sie etwas mit dem radeln zu tun haben.
- Die Bilder müssen nicht zwingend aus der Region sein. Auch schöne Urlaubsfotos gehören dazu_

Am Ende jeden Monats suche ich dann 10 Fotos aus und es geht zur Umfrage die dann 1 Woche läuft.

Das Beste wird dann natürlich BIKEMATE des Monats.

Am Ende des Jahres 2015 kann man dann den Kalender für 2016 zum Selbstkostenpreis (ca.25€) bei mir erwerben.

Los geht es jetzt mit den Bildern für den Monat Dezember


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2014)

Dann schmeiß ich doch direkt mal ein Bild in den Pool:







Location: Melbtal bei Bonn
TT-Ghettoweihnachtstour 2014
Fahrer: Ganz Viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2014)

Klasse Aktion Uwe !

Hier dann ein Bildbeitrag von meier Seite:




Location: Westwall belgische grenze
Name: Wo bleibt der Winter ?
Fahrer: Hubäth


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2014)

Klasse, klasse, klasse! Datt seh'n mers aber als vorgezogenes Weihnachtgeschenk!
Ein Hoch dem selbstlosen Initiator, wir wissen die in den Hut geworfenen Nerven zu schätzen!
Dicke Vorfreude auf die krude Bilderflut, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2014)

Location: Prethbach - Furten aus Leichtsinn
Rider: der Pete
Pic: die Ente


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2014)

Sach ma Pete. Wo haste den Schnee denn schon wieder gefunden?


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hellenthal Richtung Hollerath, Hüter der Pics... Prethbach zieht da rauf bis auf die Golanhöhen, oben gefühlte 8-12cm auffem Planum;
leider geil!


----------



## Bleiente (10. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Location: Westwall belgische grenze
> Name: Wo bleibt der Winter ?


Wunderschön vermoste grüne Betonzwerge im zwielichten (schrägen) Dezemberlicht


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Dezember 2014)




----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
tolle Sache das!

grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach ma Pete. Wo haste den Schnee denn schon wieder gefunden?


 
Hey Uwe,
ab und zu mal hier ein Auge drauf halten: http://www.lindenwetter.de/schnee.html
Wenn Schnee kommt dann meistens da zuerst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Uwe, 

schön das du dir das wieder antust.

Da der Schnee hier bei uns ja ein seltener Gast ist, leider erst mal nur das Bild us em 7GB. Hoffe wir kriegen hier diesen Winter mal öfter als letztes Jahr ( 0 mal !!!!) was von der weißen Pracht ab.






Ölberg 13.12., Foto und Fahrer leider ich, da die anderen das Wetter doof fanden

Freu mich auf viele schöne Fotos, sind ja schon ein paar richtig gute dabei.

VG Dirk


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Dezember 2014)

Der kleine Schneeball


----------



## Trekki (14. Dezember 2014)

Location: Ramersbach
Name: Der kleine Schneeball
Fahrer: Trekki und Sandy


----------



## Marc B (15. Dezember 2014)

Gestern geknipst


----------



## bibi1952 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Sommer aus dem Verwalltal.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1708293]
	
[/URL]

VG
Werner


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2014)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Sommer aus dem Verwalltal.
> 
> 
> ...





Handlampe schrieb:


> _Es gibt nur ein paar wenige Regeln:
> - *Nur aktuelle Fotos aus dem jeweiligen Monat.*
> - Natürlich sollten sie etwas mit dem radeln zu tun haben.
> - Die Bilder müssen nicht zwingend aus der Region sein. Auch schöne Urlaubsfotos gehören dazu_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. Dezember 2014)

Danke Hubert!

@bibi trotzdem sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja das stimmt auch.
Da unten wo sich Trail und Bächlein treffen hätte fast mal ein Kreuz gestanden weil ich dort um ein Haar einen Italiener beerdigt hätte 
Auf meinem ersten Alpencross auf der ersten Etappe ist der mir dort am Anfang des Trails doch tatsächlich ins Hinterrad "geschoben".
Hatte Glück das dem Hinterrad stabil genug war sonst hätte mindestens seine Zahnbürste am Folgetag ins leere geputzt 

So genug Geschichten aus alten Tagen weita mit Bilda ........


----------



## Marc B (20. Dezember 2014)

Nochwas vom 14.12.2014


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2014)

Hey Marc

Mach mal was Farbe raus....


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Neien - nich tun - ich hab' grad Bucheckernrot auf meine Palette gefavt! Buch-eckern-rot sinn de Ruuse... -boah, da erschiess isch mich gleich selbst für...


----------



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2014)

Du meinst als Schwarz-Weiss-Version? Hm, dachte eigentlich farbig wäre es besser gegen tristes Winter-Grau 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Uwe,
schön das der Kalender wieder lebt.


​Location: Katzley
Rider: ML-RIDER
Foto: rlrider


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Aus dem bedrissenen Wetter datt Beste rausgeholt - Neid!


----------



## Handlampe (21. Dezember 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Du meinst als Schwarz-Weiss-Version? Hm, dachte eigentlich farbig wäre es besser gegen tristes Winter-Grau
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Nee, Marc. Nur ein bisschen Farbe raus.
Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Monitor, das die Farben alle ein wenig zu stark sind.


----------



## BoosBiker (22. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Grüße aus Mallorca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## BoosBiker (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## BoosBiker (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## BoosBiker (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Holzlarer (27. Dezember 2014)

Ups, sieht schon krass aus der Gegensatz Mallorca-7GB





 Morgen allen einen sonnigen schönen Wintertag!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Dezember 2014)

Und erst zur schönen Eifel - da tät er frieren... Pic nich für'n Kalender, da sollen lebende Biker rein, nur zur Wiederherstellung
des Ist-Zustands inne KBU gedacht...


----------



## Holzlarer (27. Dezember 2014)

oha an der stelle wirds aber auch schwer mit lebenden bikern

als Gegensatz dazu der Rheinland-Schnee = Wiese grün, Straße schwarz Baum weiß


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2014)

Schönes Bild. Natur unplugged vonne Bikers.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich find man sollte die Regeln noch ein wenig verschärfen: nur Bilder aus KBU, käme dem Namen gerecht und wäre viiiel authentischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2014)

Nö, ich find Urlaubsbilder immer wieder schön.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

Der "Netzbetreiber" hat gesprochen - Howgh!  Uwe, da hasse:




Auf Hasens Spuren
Loc: Dreiborner Hochebene
Pic: Bleiente
Rider: der Pete






Windgetrieben
Loc: Dreiborner Hochebene
Pic: Bleiente
Rider: der Pete

Urftsee -9° - mir fällt beim dran denken noch der Hintern ab...


----------



## Handlampe (29. Dezember 2014)

Schneefräsen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit

Loc: Nordeifel
Pic: Handlampe
Fahrer: TT


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Dezember 2014)

Gute Aktion mit dem Kalender, Uwe! 

Ich schmeiß' auch mal was in die Auswahl für den Dezember:





Schaumparty

Loc: Lüderich
Pic: Konfuzius
Fahrer: f4lkon






Wolkengrenze

Loc: Über dem Ahrtal
Pic: Konfuzius
Fahrer: Tomburger


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2015)

Während die erste Abstimmung läuft, können hier im Thread natürlich weiter Bilder für den Monat Januar gepostet  werden.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2015)

Leider gibt es zur Zeit nicht die besten Bedingungen für nette Fotos:

Hier noch ein Beitrag von mir von unserer gräußlichen Tour zum Michaelsberg:






Wolle nach der Befreiung
Loc: Vor der Michaelskapelle
Foto: Handlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (6. Januar 2015)

Ich schmeiss mal zwei Fotos aus dem Urlaub in´s Rennen ..... auch wenn es nicht KBU ist....





 

Melli und andere Verrückte
Loc: Walchenseeberge
Foto: Rene 



 

Melli
Loc: Walchenseeberge
Foto: Dave


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2015)

Das iss aber schwer schickes Material! Mer werden Rursee und Konsorten raffiniert ausleuchten müssen...


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn das nicht zwei Siegesaspiranten sind...obwohl nicht aus dem richtigen Monat...soll ich jetzt meine eigenen Regeln brechen?


----------



## surftigresa (6. Januar 2015)

Oh, sorry .... hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm mit dem richtigen Monat 

ansonsten probiere ich es im Dezember noch mal für den nächsten Kalender .... oder muss das Jahr auch stimmen???


----------



## surftigresa (6. Januar 2015)

@Pete,
das ist doch der Rursee, guck doch noch mal genau ;-)


----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2015)

Immerhin ist Schnee drauf


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Pete,
> das ist doch der Rursee, guck doch noch mal genau ;-)


Schnee auf meinen Augen weilte..... Hab' mir mittlerweile 'ne Fototapete von den Pics auffe Iris jezimmert - funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Oh, sorry .... hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm mit dem richtigen Monat
> 
> ansonsten probiere ich es im Dezember noch mal für den nächsten Kalender .... oder muss das Jahr auch stimmen???



Ich würd sagen: Wenn diesen Monat nicht genug "Material" dazu kommt, dann nehme ich auf jeden Fall Eins in die Umfrage.


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2015)

Top


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2015)

ich hätte da eins, zwar ohne Schnee dafür von heute 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1763394]
	
[/URL]


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ich hätte da eins, zwar ohne Schnee dafür von heute
> 
> Aber, Verehrtester - mit Bikers Dauerfeind Ilex zu Hauf! Da kann kein Schnee mit - wer sticht uns schon sonst 24-stündig 365 Tag-und-Nachtwerke im Jahr als König Ilex... Ich nenn' ihn schon Pseudo-Selbständiger! (Wenner auch keine Steuern zahlt - der sticht zuverlässig!)
> Stay an einem Stück, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2015)

Schade, eine Bikelänge zu früh auf den Auslöser...


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Januar 2015)

gugst du hier da geht es 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gemuetlichfahrer-siebengebirge.740535/#post-12615700


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2015)

Bikest du schon, oder kletterst du noch:






Location: 7Gebirge
Fahrer und manchmal auch Kletterer: Oli


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Um dem Februar mal auffe Sprünge zu helfen...




Loc: Nitzbachtal
Biker: Radikales Snow-Huhn
Pic: die verlässliche Bleiente
...Pic erhebt keine Titelambitionen, iss aber ein Kessel Buntes unter Schneefräsen....


----------



## muschi (20. Januar 2015)

Nach einer netten Aufforderung, bin ich mal dabei.
2Soulscycles Quarterhorse Titan Lowcore Ausführung.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich zieh' mich aus und fahr zurück ins Nitzbachtal....


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe von heute der Tour auch noch zwei Bilder, einemal
ein Licht ist auf gegangen





und das Bike des Grauens






Leider immer ohne Fahrer da ich alleine unterwegs war


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2015)

Bisher finde ich den unterlegenen Dezember-Schneeball noch um einiges besser, als alle eure neuen Fotos dieses Schmuddel-Januars, nichts für ungut.  Ein Kalender muss schließlich gefallen, wenn man ihn kauft - und der 'Burner' soweit eher nicht dabei, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2015)

Der Schneeball ist in den 2015er aufgenommen worden


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bisher finde ich den unterlegenen Dezember-Schneeball noch um einiges besser, als alle eure neuen Fotos dieses Schmuddel-Januars, nichts für ungut.  Ein Kalender muss schließlich gefallen, wenn man ihn kauft - und der 'Burner' soweit eher nicht dabei, finde ich.


Hau selber rein, Rene - nur so funkts! Wenn BiKiDa-Patrioten hier 'nen Schmarrn reinschmeissen solls ja nur der Fülle dienen...
@Stunt-beck : Bild eins hatt mit La Lampa leben drinn - in Wald auf Pic 2 fahr ich nich' rein weil 10 Meter dahinter mit Sicherheit Wehrwolf und Co.!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2015)

@de Pete
Ich muss mir mal ein Kamerakind von SingleTrailSkala 1, 2 oder 3 du musst dich entscheiden, 3 Trähäils sind frei ausleihen...oder mal ne Sause mit einem der gerne mal Stop&Go macht, wie........DU........


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Nach einer netten Aufforderung, bin ich mal dabei.
> 2Soulscycles Quarterhorse Titan Lowcore Ausführung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352508


War die Halle beheizt? Gegen den Kopfnusswärmer kann ja nur noch Rangermontur - datt Projekt schläft nitt sonder performt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2015)

Güldet Baucheinziehen schon als Per-Form-ants?


----------



## Handlampe (21. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bisher finde ich den unterlegenen Dezember-Schneeball noch um einiges besser, als alle eure neuen Fotos dieses Schmuddel-Januars, nichts für ungut.  Ein Kalender muss schließlich gefallen, wenn man ihn kauft - und der 'Burner' soweit eher nicht dabei, finde ich.



Genau.....nicht quatschen....Bilder machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2015)

OK, Chef...ich such dann mal den Selbst-Darsteller-Auslöser.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @de Pete
> Ich muss mir mal ein Kamerakind von SingleTrailSkala 1, 2 oder 3 du musst dich entscheiden, 3 Trähäils sind frei ausleihen...oder mal ne Sause mit einem der gerne mal Stop&Go macht, wie........DU........


Lass uns mit Mario 'nen Verrückten-Fred aufmachen - nix wie raus aussem Forum - der Uwe kennt Mittel wie Peitschenhiebe, ett - tout de suite, de peinliche Befragung! Die iss nich' für den Vollstrecker peinlich!!!.......Watt sach icke, Sekundenbruchteile - 'nen Wimperschlag' vom Zwinkern einer Flappmaus simmers aufgeflogen.... Uwe, ich feg' noch grad' feucht durch....


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Lass uns mit Mario 'nen Verrückten-Fred aufmachen - nix wie raus aussem Forum - der Uwe kennt Mittel wie Peitschenhiebe, ett - tout de suite, de peinliche Befragung! Die iss nich' für den Vollstrecker peinlich!!!


Das zitier ich direkt mal, damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät
Also, was dem Mario gefällt, weiß ich:
"Peitsch mich mit nem Stacheldraht, Blut bringt mich total in FAHRT!"
"Und peitsch mich mit ner Kettenpeitsche - ja sind denn hier nur ganz bekloppte Leitsche?"


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das zitier ich direkt mal, damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät
> Also, was dem Mario gefällt, weiß ich:
> "Peitsch mich mit nem Stacheldraht, Blut bringt mich total in FAHRT!"
> "Und peitsch mich mit ner Kettenpeitsche - ja sind denn hier nur ganz bekloppte Leitsche?"


Wechseln, Alter, wechseln - die Digitalpeitsche der Wisskirchen-Brüder dein Haupt nur knapp verfehlt hat! Go green or go Home! Duck dich oder Haue!....Klartext: lass mer's uns via PN mit Mario verbalduellieren...verspricht ordentlich Waattiefe von Terry Prachtchett bis Douglas Adams -
im worst-case auch de Bibel...nur ausnahmsweise: Wim Tölke....


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2015)

Nehmen se Platz inner 2. Klasse...mer besuche den Printener Redroller...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2015)

Ne was bin ich froh dat uns Mel wenigsten ein anständiges Urlaubsfoto in die Kalenderwand geworfen hat  
Mal sehn was am letzten JanWE noch geht, aber viel zutrauen tu ich dem dunkelsten Monat nich


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bisher finde ich den unterlegenen Dezember-Schneeball noch um einiges besser, als alle eure neuen Fotos dieses Schmuddel-Januars, nichts für ungut.  Ein Kalender muss schließlich gefallen, wenn man ihn kauft - und der 'Burner' soweit eher nicht dabei, finde ich.


Demnach brauche ich den 2016 Kalender schon nicht mehr zu kaufen. Weil erstens ist das schneeballbild schon im 2015ner und zweitens fand ich andere besser!! Aber wie gesagt: net Schwade, Fotos lade


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. Januar 2015)

​nass & rutschig

Loc: Ahrtal
Rider: ML-RIDER
Pic: Sportzigarillo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2015)

Auf Manni ist verlass


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. Januar 2015)

wie Micha ja sagt: nit schnacken Bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (24. Januar 2015)

Ach herrlich heute durch dat Schneegstöber zu fahren, kaum vorstellbar, das morgen schon alles wieder weggetaut sein soll

Im Lauterbachtal (quasi vor der Haustüre)










Tarnfarbe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2015)

Na mal sehnob's morgen weggetaut ist, in der Eifel solls ja nochmal ein Schüppchen oben drauf geben.
Geh morgen auch mal auf Schneebilderfang


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Tarnfarbe



DAS Foto ist super!!! Bitte in die Wahl fürs kommende Kalenderblatt mit aufnehmen!!


----------



## Handlampe (24. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> DAS Foto ist super!!! Bitte in die Wahl fürs kommende Kalenderblatt mit aufnehmen!!



Ist kein Biker drauf. Ich tendiere eher zu Bildern mit Radfahrer...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Oh, ich vergaß...es ist _DEIN_ Kalender...überzeugen mag ich niemanden, werde aber weiterhin gerne weiter meine freie Meinung kundtun.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ....werde aber weiterhin gerne weiter meine freie Meinung kundtun.




...und ich auch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Sogar Pegida darf da mitmachen. _DAS_ nenn ich Demokratie, dein Kalender-Ding nennt man Autokratie...


----------



## Handlampe (24. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sogar Pegida darf da mitmachen. _DAS_ nenn ich Demokratie, dein Kalender-Ding nennt man Autokratie...



Und?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2015)

Lasseme doch froh sein das der Uwe das mit dem Kalender wieder in die Hand genommen hat.
Wenn die Regeln so sind dann sindse so! Ansonsten kann ja jeder seinen eigenen Kalender produzieren mit was auch immer 
Bei mir hat's ja auch was gedauert bis ich das kapiert hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Nach einer netten Aufforderung, bin ich mal dabei.
> 2Soulscycles Quarterhorse Titan Lowcore Ausführung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352508



Ist das Bild eigentlich aus diesem Monat?


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Oh, ich vergaß...es ist _DEIN_ Kalender...überzeugen mag ich niemanden, werde aber weiterhin gerne weiter meine freie Meinung kundtun.





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sogar Pegida darf da mitmachen. _DAS_ nenn ich Demokratie, dein Kalender-Ding nennt man Autokratie...



Du darfst dir gerne einen eigenen Kalender basteln, z.B. die 12 schönsten beleidigten Leberwürste , die 12 dümmsten Brote aus deutschen Landen.............


----------



## Trekki (25. Januar 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ist das Bild eigentlich aus diesem Monat?


Im Oktober habe ich es schon bei den 29ern bestaunt


----------



## muschi (25. Januar 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ist das Bild eigentlich aus diesem Monat?


Nein


Willkommen in Muschis Welt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2015)

So Uwe, hab die Kamera doch mitgenommen.
Hab alles gegeben aber leider fehlte mir das Talent ..... oder war doch die technik schuld ? 
Ich werf dann auch mal gleich drei in die Waagschaale, zählt dann wie ein gutes 

Bild 1





Name: Buntsandsteingestöber
Location: Eickser Busch
Rider: Die Killerwade

Bild 2




Name: Am wilden Bach
Location: Iiiisebahntrail
Rider: Robinator

Bild 3




Name: Im Sinkflug
Location: Catstones
Rider: Das Steigeisen


----------



## muschi (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> So Uwe, hab die Kamera doch mitgenommen.
> Hab alles gegeben aber leider fehlte mir das Talent ..... oder war doch die technik schuld ?
> Ich werf dann auch mal gleich drei in die Waagschaale, zählt dann wie ein gutes
> 
> ...



Mir se hier alle weinen - der schlankste Robinator seit Kommers Geburt... Entweder ett juckt ihn watt oder datt Ende der Welt iss greifbar nahe...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 354180


Da fehlt ganz klar einer _neben_ der Spur...


----------



## Trekki (26. Januar 2015)

"Tarnfarbe" und die muschis Stollenspur gefallen mir gut, auch wenn der Radfahrer gerade nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Januar 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Du darfst dir gerne einen eigenen Kalender basteln, z.B. die 12 schönsten beleidigten Leberwürste , die 12 dümmsten Brote aus deutschen Landen.............



So hier wären dann schon mal die Brote, wobei ich nicht behaupten möchte das meine Brote dumm sind.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1770474]
	
[/URL]

Grüße


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Januar 2015)

lecker


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2015)

Seit ich datt Bild gesehen hab gibt's Frühstücksbrötchen nur noch auf braunen Fliesen - ett kommt einfach besser rüber!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So hier wären dann schon mal die Brote, wobei ich nicht behaupten möchte das meine Brote dumm sind.
> 
> [URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1770474']
> 
> ...



Ich nehme das Vollkorn mit der feuchten Aussprache. Ö


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2015)

Kommen heute noch Bilder für den Januar?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2015)

Hier noch eine Winterimpression. Hab alles gegeben mehr war aber nich drin 





Name: Schlüsselblumen unter Schnee
Location:Schlüsselblumenwiese bei Eschweiler
Rider: Killerwade & Steigeisen


----------



## muschi (3. Februar 2015)

Hier mal was von unserem Wolle @naepster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2015)

Wäre ohne die Verkehrsschilder ein Aspirant auffet Kalenderpic vom Januar 2014 inne KBU, schneller posten!


----------



## muschi (3. Februar 2015)

Wieso Januar, dat is Febuar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Hier mal was von unserem Wolle @naepster
> Anhang anzeigen 356602


 


Handlampe schrieb:


> Ist kein Biker drauf. Ich tendiere eher zu Bildern mit Radfahrer...


----------



## muschi (3. Februar 2015)

Verstanden


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2015)

Das obrige Spurbild gefällt mir aber deutlich besser als das, was zur Zeit in der Entscheidung zum Januarbild steht.


----------



## muschi (3. Februar 2015)

Dann tausche sie doch


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Februar 2015)

...neuer Monat neuer Versuch



​Steil ist G...
Fahrer: ML-RIDER
Foto: Reinard


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Dann tausche sie doch


Nöö, warum? 
Kommt in die Februarabstimmung...


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2015)

01.02.2014:


 
Winter(alp)traum
Rider: jmr-biking
Foto: jmr-biking`s Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Wieso Januar, dat is Febuar


Ett Zitat war auf deine Reifenspur vorher, Pink-Panter!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2015)

Oh, dem Uwe noch watt "inne-Urne-werfen" - soll ja die Netzgemeinde inspirieren... eins frisch (die Fotografin zittert noch...)




Weißwandreifen
Biker: Joe Freezer
Pic. Bleiente
Loc: Steinerberg, menschenentseelt

La Seconda:





Rockt der Frühling? (sieht stark aus wie Sleepy Hollow...)
Der Pete
Die Bleiente
Loc: around Ripsdorf / Lampertstal

...und wenn ihr's euch nur angespornt fühlt hat's den Zweck erreicht!


----------



## surftigresa (4. Februar 2015)

Das erste Foto ist sehr schön 

Das zweite ist aber nicht auch von heute, oder????


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2015)

Sei unter Teaser-Kontakt gestanden, Melli - war das Vorjahr, jedoch: Jahreszeit und Region stimmen....
...wenn ich zwei so Pics an einem Tag unter einen Helm bekomme bin ich sicher im Himmel und nehm anne Abstimmung
keinen Anteil mehr (obwohl, vielleicht als Schutzengel, wer weiss...) LG, der Pete.


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Februar 2015)

Datei hochladen (Max. 10 MB):


----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2015)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Datei hochladen (Max. 10 MB):


 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich wollt' nix anmerken, John - "Der große Diktator" ?! Ich glaub' der Thomas iss zwischen WhatsApp und HeimPC "verrutscht"...
...und nein, das lad' ich nich' hoch - soviel Privatsphäre sei gewährt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2015)

Winter
Location: Feytal
Rider: Hubi


----------



## muschi (7. Februar 2015)

Heute mit den Jungs in "Ich darf nicht sagen wo" unterwegs gewesen.
Danach mit dem Titanix im Kalltal.





Location Buntsandstein
Fahrer: Till
Fotograf: Muschi





Location Kalltalsperre
Fahrer hinter der Kamera


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2015)

Dickes Lob für den Trailrespekt! ...Flüsse mit R und ohne H und Seitentäler stets ein Elyseeum an Trailspaß bergen - aber alle Couchkartoffeln müssen mers ja nicht mitnehmen (die halten immerhin die Couch warm, watt End vom Jahr der Energieversorger auch
zu spüren bekommt....) *Rock datt Tal, der Pete!!!*


----------



## muschi (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe da noch einen



 

Fahrer: Muschi
Fotogra: Till
Ort: Buntsandstein


----------



## sun909 (12. Februar 2015)

Fahrer: ML Rider
Foto?
Ort: Dutch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2015)

So,ich werf nochmal ein Februar Bildchen in die Menge.





Hindenburg&Hubi von Hinten
Rider: Hubi&Froschn
Location: Jeheim !


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2015)

Gut datt Manni von vorn und Hörr Hubert v. Hinten nitt zeitgleich die Reise antraten...obwohl, dann wär's mit viel Metallverformung
auch ein Gruppenpic geworden.... Seh' schon den Bildtitel "Eifelkenna im Dilemma" - Rider: Manni v. Vorne, Hubert v. Hinten (Blaublüter eben....) Loc: Hindenburg von vorne, und ja, von hinten, beide bis zur Mitte....


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2015)

Heya de Pete, hat dich der Jeckenschlund wieder rausgespuckt, befreit vom eisigen Reisig und vergerstetem Appelkorn


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2015)

Dem Schnitter er zu Diensten war... Da iss die gemeine Luftschlange im Arbeitsumfeld eher hinderlich wennet gar verpöhnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2015)

Geh misch wech mit dem Schnitter, Pitter...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2015)

Der macht uns Frühlings schliesslich die Weiden wieder gängig - hat ein viel zu schlechtes Image für die "sinnvollen" Bereiche der Sense...


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Februar 2015)

Ort: Nordschleife , Fahrer : Ich


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Februar 2015)

Das Bild ist am 4 Februar entstanden. Sorry , die Verspätung ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2015)

Warum Entschuldigung - hier iss doch der Kern der Sache fein getroffen (Spurenbilder sind grad' sehr sexy!) Fahrer druff - Ring druff (damit stimmt de Region) - Schnee druff (Jahreszeit: Allemagne, dix points!) Mehr geht nich, den Hut druff, der Pete...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte da noch was
Fahrer Carsten
Loc. 7-Geb.
Foto Micha

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1783826]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2015)

Schönes Bild.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2015)

Was isn das da fürn Gammel bei euch ? Da muss mal Bauschlosserran un das Geländer richten.
Was für einen Umfallgefahr


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was isn das da fürn Gammel bei euch ? Da muss mal Bauschlosserran un das Geländer richten.
> Was für einen Umfallgefahr



Nachdem die neue Beschilderung 200.000 € gekostet hat,ist dafür kein Geld mehr da ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was isn das da fürn Gammel bei euch ? Da muss mal Bauschlosserran un das Geländer richten.
> Was für einen Umfallgefahr




Ne, der Micha hat da in der Kurve vorher randaliert...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2015)

Dann nenn' ich's fortan die "Bakers-Gate-Affäre"!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hab noch eins


----------



## muschi (25. Februar 2015)

Karneval an der Geul/Belgien


----------



## radjey (25. Februar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Geul/Belgien


Das blaue Plastikzeugs finde ich landschaftlich sehr schön in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2015)

Till Eulenspiegel meets Ardennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Till Eulenspiegel meets Ardennen!


Du Klauer.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29er-stahltreffen-2015-wuppertal.743643/page-5#post-12703404


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Februar 2015)

Fahrer:Oli, Ort: Teneriffa


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Februar 2015)

Meerblick


----------



## jokomen (26. Februar 2015)

Wusste garnicht, dass es bei Euch im 7G so schön ist.


----------



## shmee (26. Februar 2015)

So, dann will ich auch mal, Fahrerin 2x die Barbara, Fotograf ich, Ort: irgendwo inne Eifel, genaueres weiß der Häuptling.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2015)

Dat reicht ja für zwei Kalender....


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Februar 2015)

Top Christian!Und nicht weil ich drauf bin!


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2015)

Wenn einer den Helm retuschiert, schaut das richtig gut aus


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn einer den Helm retuschiert, schaut das richtig gut aus



Hier wird nichts retuschiert!


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2015)

Frischett Blut hier rein muss:

LOC: Balkonien, Reissdorf-Trail (schwarzett Band!)
Rider: Nich so wirklich...
Assist: NOTSTROM-Aggregat - OM3-Flutlicht







Der Biker nitt scharf, ett Jelände suspekt - allein datt Flaschenpfand scheint Griechenland dienlich  - nur ein Farbklecks im BewerbungsModus vom Kalender soll die heikle Piste sein (Leuchte iss der Burner, agiert vonne Risebar über Weinkeller bis zum
verstopften Familiendonnerbalken mit röntgennahem Kontrast!) Haut' Pic's rein, Collegas/Collegasienen - die Landschaft draussen
gibt's doch noch.... LG, der Pete, büroverknechtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (4. März 2015)

Wenn schon ein Bierkasten als Motiv reicht, dann habe ich auch etwas



Name: natürliche Rheinkorrektur
Location: am Rhein, bei Karlsruhe, im Land mit der Grünen Regierung
Datum: 4.3.2015
Was hat das mit Radfahren zu tun? Bin halt auf meiner Abendrunde dort vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Radfahren zu tun?


Nix! Genau so wie der Balkontrail! Aber die Probanden sinn ja so mundarm....


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2015)

Da bis jetzt noch kein Bild für März da ist will ich mal anfangen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1795744]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. März 2015)

...neuer Monat neuer Versuch.




​Green Day
Fahrer: ML-RIDER
Foto: Patrick


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2015)

Stimmig bis hin zu den Schnürsenkeln 

Colles Foto!!!


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2015)

Jau - fesch mäandernder grün ins gelbe nahender Frühling - dolles Pic! @Manni: Wie groß bist du? Bild wirkt so superkompakt!


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? Bild wirkt so superkompakt!


eine Andeutung gibt es in der Signatur: *...Zu verkaufen: Liteville 301 MK8 Gr.“S“...*


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. März 2015)

Danke Melli 
Pete, zu meiner Größe, ich bin mit Melli auf Augenhöhe


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2015)

Heisst ja nicht weniger als datt du die einzig wahre Größe hast, lieber Manni! Ein dollet Pic, ich plane im Moment
Eigenproduktion mit Dir als Januar bis Dezember (kann ja im November watt Puderzucker verteilen....)
Bleib dran, mer schätzen de Mühen sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da bis jetzt noch kein Bild für März da ist will ich mal anfangen.


Anfänger!


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2015)

Loc: Alte Weinterassen bei Boppard
Pic: der Pete (2.-klassig; der Manni hat de Schnürsenkel stimmiger!)
Foto: Bleiente
Mer Moos hätten mers druffpacken müssen, war genug da!


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2015)

Bitte mehr BIlder furs "Poesier"-Album.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2015)

so ich hätte da noch zwei Bilder von gestern

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1800901]
	
[/URL]

Loc. Nideggen
Fahrer Ralf
Foto Micha


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1801328]
	
[/URL]

Loc. Nideggen
Fahrer Micha
Foto Angela


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2015)

Beim oberen Foto spielt der Ralf über Bande?


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Die hauen den Ralf! Und ich dacht' wir hätten hier ein allerliebstet Forum!
Oder wird der gerade nur ge-DIMB-t?
Da müßte mal enn Pic mit Manni, Micha und dem Pete her - wir ergäben 'nen prima Malkasten - von wegen Biker unterm Regenbogen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die hauen den Ralf! Und ich dacht' wir hätten hier ein allerliebstet Forum!
> Oder wird der gerade nur ge-DIMB-t?
> Da müßte mal enn Pic mit Manni, Micha und dem Pete her - wir ergäben 'nen prima Malkasten - von wegen Biker unterm Regenbogen...!


Ja Pete, dann müssen wir aber schnell machen, der Monat ist fast vorbei. Aber es kommt ja noch der Wonnemonat Mai.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

NeNeNeNeNe - den Braten riech icke! Ihr wollt dann - auch noch mit Wonne - MICH verhauen!


Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja Pete, dann müssen wir aber schnell machen, der Monat ist fast vorbei


...und scheinbar iss auch nur "kontingentierte" Dresche vorhanden! Ganz augenscheinlich iss datt gegen meinen Dimb-Beitritt vom WE
jerichtet: ich wähle statt schnell verhauen langsam verkloppt werden im Maien! Fait vox Jeux! Allez les Bleues! (Schlachtruf nach
verhauen werden vom Hämatombesitzer; gebrochen - abba Stolz behalten!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> NeNeNeNeNe - den Braten riech icke! Ihr wollt dann - auch noch mit Wonne - MICH verhauen!
> 
> ...und scheinbar iss auch nur "kontingentierte" Dresche vorhanden! Ganz augenscheinlich iss datt gegen meinen Dimb-Beitritt vom WE
> jerichtet: ich wähle statt schnell verhauen langsam verkloppt werden im Maien! Fait vox Jeux! Allez les Bleues! (Schlachtruf nach
> verhauen werden vom Hämatombesitzer; gebrochen - abba Stolz behalten!


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Könnt ich bei der Gelegenheit paar Rodderberger ordern?  (Ich vermute der Bäckameista lässt sich die Jelegenheit nitt entgehen
und züchtigt mit eigenem Servierholz - halt echte Handarbeit!) - ich hätte dann bessere Klimawerte für de 1a-Brötchen beim
Heimkriechen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2015)

... könnt auch zum Farbenspiel beitragen, in Kennerkreisen bin ich auch als Kan*AHR*ienvogel bekannt


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2015)

Grün (Froschn-Basic-Colour), Blau (der Hubi...) und Hüttenhinterseitenbejahendes Braun!
Datt sind doch die Farben der Sommerfahne von Hallig Hooge!
De Wiesen, de See und der Schaafsmist künden von Tradicion!
Neien - latürnich wird der Fürscht von Kümmersch auch geladen - aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei den Berufsbildern vonne 
in Frage kommenden Mannsbildern EINEN Termin hinzukriegen - da käm' der Einstein nochmal zurück um sing Theorie ze reparieren...
also, relativ.... Watt binn ich froh datt ihr eure Pics raushaut, der Pete.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. März 2015)

Mir ist da eben noch eins in die Hände gefallen 






Loc. Nideggen
Fahrer Freckles
Foto stunt-beck


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. März 2015)

​
Burgblick
Fahrer: Sportzigarillo
Foto: ML-RIDER




​
Märchenwald
Fahrer: Sportzigarillo
Foto: ML-RIDER


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2015)

Märzgewinner  auf jeden


----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2015)

Der Burgblick ist der Hammer 

@Manfred,
Du kannst den Kalender auch locker alleine füllen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ​
> Burgblick
> Fahrer: Sportzigarillo
> Foto: ML-RIDER
> ...




Da seit ihr aber ganz schön viel geschoben, oder?


----------



## Sportzigarillo (27. März 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da seit ihr aber ganz schön viel geschoben, oder?



Mehr getragen als geschoben ;-) Hat sich aber gelohnt!


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2015)

De Winzer werden ihn in Dukaten aufwiegeln für Pic 1... Eine verschlafene Tourismuszentrale ihr Ziel zu begreifen beginnt bei Sichtkontakt....
nicht IRGENDWANN - ganz schnelle geht die Dernauer Winzerfest Quartalsjahressäuferzahl gegen Zero - und dann sind sonntäglich 3.000 Biker
auffem Canyon-Homie im Lahntal und die ehemals verträumten Winzer erhängen sich anne verbliebenen Stahlstränge vonne Seilbahn -
'ne, war datt früher schön.... PS, eigene Botschaft: gebt doch neben Krausberg und Stonemoutainhouse mal paar Euronen im Ahrtal aus
und gebt euch als Biker zu erkennen; sei ett Tanke oder Hospital () - wenn mers uns jetzt nitt plazieren dann nimmermehr...
...mag schwarz sehend aussehen, aber ett gibt im Leben immer einen richtigen Zeitpunkt! LG, der Pete Meinung besitzend...


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. März 2015)

Hallo Biker,

ein Bild aus unserer Eifel ist in der Auswahl zum *"Foto des Tages"* mit dabei.
klick hier
Wer möchte kann es ja liken

DANKE
ML-RIDER


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2015)

Die Sonne ist aufgegangen

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1804044]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2015)

Chris ist Schuld







Im oberen Ahrtal
Bild: Handlampe


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2015)

Weinflaschen sind grün! (Haben se aus Genossenschaftsgründen recht gerne im Ahrtal)






Mittleres Ahrtal
Pic: Bleiente

Hier muss Füllmaterial hinne, seid doch bitte recht fleissig!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2015)

Teufelsklippen-Bezwinger





Im Bergischen, bei W
Pic: singletrailer67


----------



## singletrailer67 (15. April 2015)

Mein vor wenigen Tagen selbst geschossenes Bild am Punta dei Larici, Lago di Garda.

LG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2015)

Signorinas - de besten Chancen hat der Biker der auffem Schemel sitzt und halbwegs typische Landschaft auffem Pic manifestiert -
watt nicht heißt datt die hier gezeigten Dingers nitt mannigfaltig Herzblut beinhalten! Den Hut dafür, der Pete!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2015)

Manchmal pocht der Puls noch bis zur Puder-Rosa-Ranch. Das kriegt das Bild vielleicht nicht hin, aber die Pixel sind zweifelsfrei infiziert.


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. April 2015)

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme...der mit der LokomotiveDampf...und die Eselmaul


----------



## cyclopath (17. April 2015)

GoPro Selfi, Luxemburgische Schweiz


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2015)

Hier muss Futter rein....




Essenz aus Brombeeren
Loc: Brombeertrail Bad Bertrich
Pic: Selfie
Rider: 2 Geschundene mit Weicheianteilen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. April 2015)

Morgen gibt's Hubi-Futter für den heimischen gemeinen Trailmolch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2015)

Mit den Brombeerschrammeln am Schienbein kammers sich ja wieder zeigen - glattet Schienbein wäre voll peinlich!


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mit den Brombeerschrammeln am Schienbein kammers sich ja wieder zeigen


Datt nennt man auch die Trockenrasur vom Bikeprediger.


----------



## sun909 (18. April 2015)

Jungs, hört auf zu Schwaden und setzt Fotos ein.

Sch... Laberei um nix...


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2015)

Aye, Sir!




Versenk dein Bike in der Mitte der Schlucht!
Loc: E-Klamm
Sherpas: Bleiente, 50% Traganteil Leona
Pic: der Pete, nass vor Lachen - soviel zu "geführten" Biketouren - Trumm im Bach definitiv "entführt"....


----------



## Mountain_Screen (18. April 2015)

Da ein netter Mitfahrer die Kamera gezückt hat, gibts auch mal ein Bild von mir.





Ort: Siegtal
Fahrer: Mountain_Screen
Bild: netter Mitfahrer


----------



## surftigresa (19. April 2015)

Einmal Jubiläums-Trikot- Melli auf dem Picota, Portugal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2015)

Name: Der Trailbeisser
Location: heiliger Berg, Kommern
Kamera: redrace


----------



## route61 (20. April 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Da ein netter Mitfahrer die Kamera gezückt hat, gibts auch mal ein Bild von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un der nette Mitfahrer hat sein eigenes Rad neben das eines weiteren Mitfahrers direkt ins Bild gelegt, damit wenn es geklaut wird, er nachher weiß, wer's war, oder?


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. April 2015)

Auch mal was...


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. April 2015)

Und noch ein Stillleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2015)

Jugend forscht....
Pic: Versenkt! 
Loc: Die wilde Endert
Riders: Bleiente mit Bike, Kurze zeitweilig ohne....




Gravity works...LG, der Pete Zossen hatte 5 Meter höher die Trittsicherheit eingebüsst....


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2015)

Fahrer: Stuntbeck
Knipse: iche
Ort: Ahrtal


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2015)

Nochmal der Herr Stuntbeck, diesmal nicht voll durchgestylt


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2015)

Mail bekommen, zum Foto des Tages nominiert, ihr dürft "liken" 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1819591

Danke!


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nochmal der Herr Stuntbeck, diesmal nicht voll durchgestylt




Ich gelobe Besserung, Herr sun 

Grüße der stunt-beck


----------



## sun909 (26. April 2015)

Na Herr Stuntbeck,
Mit den richtigen Klamotten hättest du die Gravity-Fraktion locker geschlagen im Foto des Tages 

Grüße!


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2015)

Höhö - mit ohne Klamotten wär' er zum Forengott mutiert! Nochmal zum Farbabgleich ein "Liesergrün" - ausserhalb der Wertung,
weil Vorjahr...




Nix schlägt einen ordentlichen Frühling! Ha, da könnt ich doch glatt Sir Manni mit herausfordern....


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Mai 2015)

Ich habe eins von Samstag in Duisburg

Der Halden- Rocker

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1823853]
	
[/URL]

Loc: Halde in Duisburg
Fahrer Der Pete
Foto: stunt-beck


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2015)

Petze! Abber näh, watt farbenreich! Geh ma bei Team-just-for-fun-rider; hab Bericht
gezimmert! LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2015)

Ett muss der Manni sein der die Jugend inspiriert - ein Farbengeböllere in den Obstgärten von Schmitz-Hübsch im Vorfeld der Ville....




Rider: die Alva
Pic: ein Knippspabst
Loc: Obstgärten im Vorfeld der Ville

...da kann noch Zeuch folgen, manche schaffen auch enn ganzett Bike abzulichten...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2015)

Geht auch im Ganzen....




Loc: Schmitz-Hübsch's Obstgärten bei Alfter - Ab durch die Hecke
Rider: die Alva
Pic: ein Begabter

Kommt ja fast schon her wie Bergamont-Fanzine!


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2015)

Wenn nicht nachträglich bearbeitet, ist das erste Bild der Hammer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2015)

...und schön am Apfelbaum geparkt !


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2015)

Man ahnt schon die Ä...äh, Ernte


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2015)

Hier die Ausbeute von diesem Wochenende:





Bild: Eddy in the Hole
Location: Felsentrailwunderland
Rider: trialeddy
Foto: Hubi





Bild: Ede HaNull
Location: Felsentrailwunderland
Rider: trialeddy
Foto: Hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2015)

Ein zum Grasen verleitendett Grüns der Eddy durschpflüscht!


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte da was aus dem Vinschgau

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1830511]
	
[/URL]

Loc. Vinschgau
Fahrer stunt-beck
Foto et Nicky


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2015)

noch eins

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1830438]
	
[/URL]

Loc Vinschgau
Fahrer keiner
Foto stunt-beck


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2015)

Der Mann hat farblich auf jeden Fall seine Hausaufgaben jemacht - Reschpekt anne Bäckerei!


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Mai 2015)

hab auch was für den Mai.



​YT in the middle
Fahrer: rlrider
Foto: Patrick




​Level 4
Fahrer: Sportzigarillo
Foto: Manfred
​


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe du bist auch rum gekommen. Schöne Bilder

Grüße Micha


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Mai 2015)

das ist unser Projekt 2015, vom Schwarzen Kreuz bis zur Ahr (bis auf eine Stelle) zu meistern 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Sportzigarillo (18. Mai 2015)

"Die eine Stelle" ist aber noch nicht komplett abgeschrieben...


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2015)

Die Treppe? Die hab ich für dieses Leben abgeschrieben... Oder ich krieg ein BMX... 

Aber genug palavert, Bilder her!

grüße


----------



## muschi (18. Mai 2015)

Da noch was von mir aus Belgien nahe Lac Gileppe, Fahrer Muschi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ett muss der Manni sein der die Jugend inspiriert - ein Farbengeböllere in den Obstgärten von Schmitz-Hübsch im Vorfeld der Ville....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenns despektierlich klingt – was für ein geiles Foto


----------



## Handlampe (30. Mai 2015)

Kommen noch ein paar Vorschläge für den Mai?
Morgen ist Einsendeschluss.


----------



## meg-71 (30. Mai 2015)

Dann komme ich der Aufforderung mal nach






Im Pfälzerwald nur der dunkle Lord weiß wo
Fahrer Lampada di mano
Foto meg


----------



## Manni (30. Mai 2015)

Noch zweimal der Guide, der hat eben das Poser-Gen. Manch anderer sah da eher verbittert, ääh konzentriert aus 





Location: irgendwo im Pfälzerwald
Name: Wo bleibt der Olli ?
Fahrer: Handlampe





Location: Himmelsleiter Pfälzerwald
Name: Man ist das geil hier!
Fahrer: Handlampe


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Dann komme ich der Aufforderung mal nach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine geile Socke die Lampada zu stricken un zu tragen weiss!


----------



## Handlampe (30. Mai 2015)

Boah verdammt.
Gleich drei Aufnahmen von mir, wo man erkennen kann, das gerade der Mann hinter der Kamera vom Fach ist.
Und ich muß mich jetzt für Eines entscheiden?
Was ein Dilemma...


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2015)

Uns Uwe, die Schmerzen kann ich nachvollziehen - da tippe ich Dich freundlichst verbunden die 2. inne Tastatur (Pic 1; geile Socken!, Pic 3
steht noch Qualm auffem Trail, sehr dynamisch!) weil klares TT-Design an Sportlers Körper vorhanden und die Landschaft speziell und vom
Zelluloid-Barden des Forums messascharf in Szene gesetzt ist! Tippi-Toppi³! PS: Ausse reinen Nächstenliebe Bruder Thomas
unbedingt ein paar Minuten Netzzugang zum Forum ermöglichen, der kannte ja mangels Zugang weniger Pics von eurem Ausflug als
der gemeine Villebereiser (hammer's im "Schlechtester-ServiceTempel-der-Welt" eben getroffen, er war noch peinlich bemüht Einkäufe
vor uns zu verbergen....) Ein glücklichet Pfötchen wünscht der Pete. Ach jau, Pic due lässt auch noch Team im Hintergrund erkennen,
immer ein klares Plus wenn mer's 'nen Monat druffkuckt!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2015)

Das Thema ist ja quasi schon erledigt. Genau dieses Bild von Manni ist zum Foto des Tages nominiert....dann werde ich das natürlich auch für den Kalender nominieren.


----------



## meg-71 (31. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Pic aus der Pfalz





Drei Meister an der Klippe Fahrer Holzlarer  in den Nebenrollen Dart u. Daywalker74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2015)

...und datt iss doch eine der geilsten Digitalisierungen der Bergradszene! De Seniorenwelt - namentlich vertreten von 2 Schlümpfen am Dorfausgang auffem Gerichtsstein (im Asterix Baumstamm und derer 3) schauen der Jugend beim
totsicheren Zerlegen zu mit Süffisanz, mit Verve, mit Ausdauer die keinen Eigenschmerz verspricht!
Ihr könnt' euch nur selbst schlagen, gebongt.....


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juni 2015)

Loc: Harz
Fahrer: hbb, Konfuzius


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juni 2015)

Wie sieht es mit Nachschub für den Juni aus?
Von mir wird es wahrscheinlich nur Rennradbilder aus Südfrankreich geben...


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

Der Manni-Clan () macht erschreckend auf Coloeur und Äktschn, hier muss am WE Material aus Belgisch-Sibirien ran...




Haut Euch rein, geschätzte Compasienen und Compagneros; nur 1x im Jahr gibbet so Hammerlandschaft mit ethisch dollem Hintergrund -
und wenn der Standortkommandant mal wechselt kann allet Jeschichte sein!


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Juni 2015)

Nachschub für Juni



​Blue Man

Rider: rlrider
Foto: Manfred


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

Rattisch scharf, Luftwaffe probt in Arizona!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. Juni 2015)

Ich könnte noch in paar Exemplare aus dem Juni gebrauchen...

Ansonsten muß ich sowas nominieren:


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2015)

Datt geht ja nu überhaupt nich..




Datt dicke Ende....
Loc: Camp Elsenborn
Riders: Jabbaboy, verfolgt vom Pete
Pic: der Jürgen alias JMR-Biking

Hier bitte Futter bei, da geht noch was...


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juni 2015)

Also bevor Rennradbilder nominiert werden , dann hier lieber noch etwas mittelmäßiges MTB Füllmaterial:


----------



## sun909 (27. Juni 2015)

Morgen ist ja gutes Wetter, wir nehmen die Knipse mit, vielleicht kommt da noch was 

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juni 2015)

Ich find das RR-Bild sehr gelungen!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2015)

Nö, Barbara, überhaupt nitt... Der Grundgedanke war doch irgendwie KBU, da müssen mers die anderen halt erreichen; 
dem Cheffe iss ett ja nitt jeschuldet datt so wenig Workflow einfliesst! Ansonstig würd's ja enn TT-Kalender,
da brauch mers kein Netz für bemühen, geht dann rein inne IG...


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Juni 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also bevor Rennradbilder nominiert werden , dann hier lieber noch etwas mittelmäßiges MTB Füllmaterial:



...der Ralf an einem meiner Lieblings-Trails


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also bevor Rennradbilder nominiert werden , dann hier lieber noch etwas mittelmäßiges MTB Füllmaterial:


...und die Agresso-Pobackenhaltung vom Maître-in-Grün gelingt so manchem Profi nitt! Sexy for the girls!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Sexy for the girls!


Die einzige, auf die das Attribut passt, ist doch gerade Playmate-of-the-month(-of-May) geworden.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2015)

Angela?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juni 2015)

Ich habe da noch ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1857004]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer: Maecelo
Foto : Micha
Loc. : Nideggen

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1854969]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer Marcelo
Foto: Micha
Loc.: Nideggen

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1854991]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer ML-Rider
Foto stunt-beck
Loc Nideggen

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1854947]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer ML-Rider
Foto stunt-beck
Loc Nideggen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2015)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> [URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1854969']
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL='http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1854969][img]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1854/1854969-tsmt87gou9tg-p6240021_kopie_kopie_kopie-large.jpg[/img][/url]']
> ...


 

Hing das Schild nich mehr vor dem Absatz ? [/URL]


----------



## Freckles (30. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Angela?!



Pete!! Die Alva!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2015)

Alva von Flake.:O)


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2015)

Freckles schrieb:


> Pete!! Die Alva!!


Groschenfall....


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juli 2015)

Sorry, die Abstimmung für Juni startet heute oder morgen...


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2015)

Wahrlich kein Sorry von Nöten, du Ehremamtler!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

Damit keiner meint Jugend ruht....




SchattenReiterin
Loc: Hackelbergtrail/Saalbach
RiderIn: Trüffelschwein
Pic: Bleiente


----------



## supasini (13. Juli 2015)

hab auch Bilder aus den Bergen:






Abfahrt vom Madritsch-Joch
Rider: supasini
Bild: sinux






sinux vor Adamella
Rider: sinux
Bild: supasini







Surfen am Ortler - Abfahrt über den Tibet-Trail
Rider: sinux
Bild: supasini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Juli 2015)

mein Beitrag für den Juli



​
Welcome to the Jungle
Rider: Sportzigarillo
Foto: Manfred




​Wheelie-Man
Rider: Sportzigarillo
Foto: Manfred


----------



## muschi (21. Juli 2015)

Endlich mal werde eine Pfütze die den Namen verdient hat, an der Rur bei Düren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2015)

So die ersten Bilder aus unserem Urlaub.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1867763]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer Patrick
Foto stunt-beck
Loc. Saalbach Hackelberg-Trail

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1867751]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer Patrick
Foto stunt-beck
Loc. Saalbach Milka Line


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juli 2015)

Habe ein neues Model gefunden

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1868508]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer Pete 04
Foto stunt-beck
Loc Saalbach Hackelberg

aber auch noch Bilder vom anderen

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1868495]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1868494]
	
[/URL]

Beides
Fahrer Patrick
Foto stunt-beck
Loc Saalbach Milka-Line


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2015)

Traust du dich auch an die dicken Dinger ran? Dann darfst du mich auch mal.


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2015)

Keine unmoralischen Angebote hier...

Er ist weder Jung, noch braucht er das Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2015)

Mein Fatty und ich sind nicht unmoralisch.


----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2015)

Sommer-Urlaub ganz gechillt mit schönem Panorama


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Impressionen aus meinem Urlaub: 



 
Fahrerin: surftigresa
Foto: Olaf
Ort: Whistler-Trailrunde



 
Fahrerin: surftigresa
Foto: Olaf
Ort: Whistler-Trailrunde



 
Fahrerin: surftigresa
Foto: Olaf
Ort: Whistler-Bikepark mit durch Waldfeuer doch leider stark getrübter Sicht…...


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juli 2015)

Kanada schlägt natürlich alles Melli, sauber


----------



## Konfuzius (4. August 2015)

Ort: Luxemburgische Schweiz
Fahrer: Diverse Gestalten aus dem Forum
Foto: Konfuzius


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2015)

Pack dem Uwe ins Gepäck, Biergeschenke steckt der weg....Eine Ikone auffem Bäckersbirthday soll doch ein Füllhorn verwalten,
also, pronto....





Sacksteil auf Söldisch...
Loc: Tiefenbachferner, Sölden
Rider: Pete
Foto: Antonie





Auf römischen Karrenwegen...
Loc: Unterhalb vom Bernina-Pass
RiderIn: Antonie
Foto: Pete






Butter bremst am Besten!
Loc: Hackelbergtrail
Rider/in: Alan / Antonie - ferner (mit Euter) Berta, Lisa, Gerta, Sieglinde, Martha, Wilhelmine (formerly called "The Bunch")

Mach watt draus, Ehrenamtler - hier wird kein Anspruch erhoben.... Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Auf dem letzten Pic, datt muss einer von Saurons Reitern sein! Ge-fällt!


----------



## Pete04 (22. August 2015)

Genau, als Helminnenbeleuchtung fährt der Alan Schwarzlicht! Nightrides mit IHM mers trachten zu vermeiden...


----------



## bibi1952 (28. August 2015)

Nach den Schönwetterbilder muss ich jetzt einige Fotos von unserem Freeride-Cross in den Zentralalpen präsentieren. Wir sind in 4 Tagen bei sehr schlechten Wetterverhältnissen 13.029 Tiefenmeter gefahren. Dazu einige Bilder für den Kalender vom 16.-19.08.2015.






Abfahrt vom Fimbapass






Fimbapass weiter unten. Der Regen wurde immer stärker





Gruppenbild bei Regen auf dem Bim-Bam-Trail Stilfser Joch





Der Kampf mit den nassen Elementen





Schiebepassage zum Madritschjoch, trocken von oben





Abfahrt vom Madritschjoch unter Beobachtung





Sonnenbergtrail, endlich trocken





Ischgl Verlilltrail bei Regen und +2°





Zieleinlauf auf nassen Wurzeln kurz vor Ischgl





Einkehr in Ischgl

VG Werner


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2015)

Mensch Werner, das waren ja genau deine Bedingungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (30. August 2015)

Was aus der Gegend





Fahrer: Olli / Markus
Foto: meg
Location: Kinderwagentrail


----------



## Pete04 (30. August 2015)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Nach den Schönwetterbilder muss ich jetzt einige Fotos von unserem Freeride-Cross in den Zentralalpen präsentieren. Wir sind in 4 Tagen bei sehr schlechten Wetterverhältnissen 13.029 Tiefenmeter gefahren. Dazu einige Bilder für den Kalender vom 16.-19.08.2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Höchste Zeit datt auch mal jemand die "schmuddelige" Seite vom Geschäft auf Digital bringt - sehr gelungen, Werner!


----------



## bibi1952 (1. September 2015)

Die Bilder hat unserer Guide Eric Haufe gemacht.
Wir waren nur die Mitspieler.


----------



## Konfuzius (1. September 2015)

Kurz vor Torschluss schnell nochmal ein C. auf den Stufen 




Ort: Vogesen
Model: sun909
Knipser: Konfuzius


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2015)

Ich hätte da was
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1892340]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer: sun909
Foto: stunt-beck
Loc. Ahrtal


----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2015)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Kurz vor Torschluss schnell nochmal ein C. auf den Stufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Höhö, "gib mir ein C!" war doch schon Sesamstraße - die epischen Pics ett nitt schmälern soll!... Kriegt der Carsten bei Gewinn eigentlich 35 Mionen Ablöse - frag' ich nur weil der Sport der getretenen Schweinsblase so aus dem Ruder läuft...


----------



## Handlampe (23. September 2015)

Ich könnte noch ein paar Septemberbilder gebrauchen.


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2015)

Kein Selfi, keine Action, noch nicht mal aus dem Ausland...............................




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-51 by Michael, auf Flickr

Fahrer: abgestiegen
Foto: on any sunday
Loc. Erzgebirche

gibts auch eine Kategorie "Abseits des Weges" ?




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-48 by Michael, auf Flickr

Fahrer: unbekannt
Foto: anonym
Loc. im tiefen Wald


----------



## Trekki (23. September 2015)

Loc: Hong Kong Science Park
Foto: Trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (23. September 2015)

Hier was aus den Dolomiten:





Loc: Bindelweg
Fahrer: Dart, AnjaR, Harsch
Foto: Freckles






Loc: Altopiano der Palagruppe (Altopiano = Hochebene)
Fahrer: AnjaR, Harsch
Foto: Freckles






Loc: Altopiano der Palagruppe (Altopiano = Hochebene)
Fahrer: Harsch
Foto: Freckles






Loc: Altopiano der Palagruppe (Altopiano = Hochebene)
Fahrer: Dart
Foto: Freckles


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. September 2015)

Hallo Angela,
Bild 3 könnte ich mir schon als Gewinner vorstellen


----------



## Freckles (23. September 2015)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Angela,
> Bild 3 könnte ich mir schon als Gewinner vorstellen



... auf dem Weg nach Mordor


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2015)

...auf dem Weg nach Montags zur Arbeit! Alpen machen soooo neidisch!


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2015)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch ein paar Septemberbilder gebrauchen.







September kanntu knicken, Jung - da trieb ich mich mit Dicken rumm! Nitt för Kooche, Uwe - jetzt plätschert ett doch
langsam im Digital-Fluss! Der graue Gandalf von Angela muss innen Lostopf! LG, der Pete.


----------



## sun909 (23. September 2015)

Mal was ohne Treppen 






Ort: Zermatt
Rider: Nik
Foto: Sun909






Ort: Zermatt/Gornergrat
Rider: Mirja, Nik
Foto: sun909

Denke, ich kriege noch paar ganz feine Bilder bis zum 30.09. , habe noch nicht alles auf dem Rechner.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (26. September 2015)

Fahrer Giom 
Fotograf Ich


----------



## Holzlarer (28. September 2015)

ausnahmsweise mal ein paar mehr, hab ja auch dieses Jahr noch nix rein gestellt....


der Sven aum Weg zum Pass Pordoi





noch mal der Sven, diesmal mit Sellastock





Abfahrt zum Grödner Joch





Andree aum Weg zur Regensburger Hütte





Abfahrt Sella Joch


----------



## Dart (28. September 2015)

@Freckles : Schöne Bilder hast Du da rausgesucht, danke. Der Nick vom Harald ist "Harsch"

@Holzlarer : In den Dolomiten waren wir auch gerade erst. Ist das erste Bild von Porta Vescovo runter?


----------



## Holzlarer (29. September 2015)

@Dart: Yep, das ist der schöne aber anstrengende Quertrail zum Pass Pordoi. Da wärn wir uns ja fast übern Weg gefahren, wir haben aber nicht gebindelt sondern gesellarondalt.  Alto Piano sieht toll aus


----------



## Dart (29. September 2015)

Ja, das Alto Piano oder auch Pale di San Martino, war für mich bisher das beeindruckenste Erlebnis in den Bergen. Die Trails waren technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll aber teilweise sehr ausgesetzt, zusammen mit der Kulisse ein einmaliges Gefühl.


----------



## Dart (30. September 2015)

Weil es gerade hierher passt, hier auch mal bewegte Bilder aus "Mordor":


und


Viel Spaß


----------



## sun909 (30. September 2015)

So,
wie "angedroht", noch ein paar Bilder 






Ort: Riffelsee
Fahrer: Mirja und Carsten
Foto: Nik






Ort: Hobbitland
Fahrer: Mirja und Carsten
Foto: Nik






Ort: Wallis
Fahrer: Carsten, Micha und unbekannt
Foto: Sportograph

grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. September 2015)

Hallo Carsten,
Bild 1 ist der Hammer


----------



## Seelrider (30. September 2015)

Servus Carsten,
bin nur sporadisch auf dem Bergrad und selten hier im Forum aktiv, aber das Bild 1 Riffelsee ist wirklich auffällig und einfach exzellent gelungen. Respekt
Auch das Bild 2 Hobbitland ist super, für meinen Geschmack eine Spur zu hohe Sättigung.
Danke für die schönen Bilder hier, aber jetzt möchte ich hier sofort weg und in meine geliebten Berge flüchten und kann nicht.
Bis bald


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Oktober 2015)

Jawoll Carsten das erste ist der knaller 1000 Daumen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (1. Oktober 2015)

@sun909 :  Ich glaub gegen den Riffelsee braucht kein anderes Bild in die Abstimmung zu gehen, definitiv der Sieger!


----------



## sun909 (1. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Blumen 

Ist jetzt auch für das Bild des Tages drin, wer mag...

Grüße!

PS: @Seelrider: den BikeBlues hat man auch nach einer solchen Aktion und mag direkt wieder in die Berge... Geteiltes Leid=halbes Leid?


----------



## Handlampe (1. Oktober 2015)

...stimmt schon...eigentlich kann ich mir die Abstimmung sparen...Ein Träumchen


----------



## surftigresa (16. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie ist die letzte Abstimmung leider völlig an mir vorbei gegangen…. 

Dafür starte ich dann jetzt mal für den nächsten Monat:




 
Rider: Melli
Foto: Moto
Location: grosser Spielplatz Müllerthal




Rider: Melli & Moto
Foto: Manu
Location: grosser Spielplatz Müllerthal



 
Rider: Melli
Foto: Moto
Location: grosser Spielplatz Müllerthal



 
Rider: Melli, Moto & Manu
Foto: Der freundliche Mann von der Touristeninformation, der uns als Motiv für sein Prospekt haben wollte 
Location: grosser Spielplatz Müllerthal

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## blitzfitz (19. Oktober 2015)

"Goldener Oktober im Vinschgau"


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Oktober 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild von Heute

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1918068]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer sun909, MLRider
Foto stunt-beck
Loc: Trail um Boppard


----------



## flechte (29. Oktober 2015)

Sauschöne Farben !! Ich mein das Laub


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Oktober 2015)

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder ausm Fimschgau:





















Alles Vinschgau, Knipser Konfuzius, Fahrer diverse Deutsche und Schweizer


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Oktober 2015)

Also das Oktober-Bild wird auf jeden Fall schon mal ein schönes Mal gespannt was noch so kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Oktober 2015)

Ein paar Fatty-Bilder vom letzten Wochenende in Solingen/Wuppertal. Es muss ja nicht immer de Pete machen.


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Oktober 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlass nominiere ich noch ein Vinschgau-Foto nach 
Ist heute Kandidat als Foto des Tages geworden.
Also wer Bock hat, kann's gerne liken: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2015)

Konfuze: erledigt 

Trailsurfer: an den Handschuhen musst du noch retuschieren, gibt sonst Augenkrebs 

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (30. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ein paar Fatty-Bilder vom letzten Wochenende in Solingen/Wuppertal. Es muss ja nicht immer de Pete machen.


Watt frech! Braune Slicks! ....und sei sicher da folscht noch watt in Sachen Bikejetümmel!


----------



## jokomen (31. Oktober 2015)

Ach, der letzte Oktobertag war richtig schön:















 

Rider: Miss Neandertal
Foto: Jokomen
Location: Eifel


----------



## meg-71 (31. Oktober 2015)

Letzter Bikeparktag für dieses Jahr













Fahrer Jan
Foto meg
Ort Hürtgenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (2. November 2015)

Ich hoffe, ich komme nicht zu spät…… Fotos vom letzten Tag im Oktober:





Foto: Claus
Bikerin: Melli
Location: irgendwo zwischen Genfer See und PDS





Foto: Melli
Bikerin: Claus
Location: irgendwo zwischen Genfer See und PDS





Foto: Claus
Bikerin: Melli
Location: irgendwo zwischen Genfer See und PDS

Ne wat wor dat schön


----------



## muschi (8. November 2015)

Die Rur bei Düren.


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2015)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich komme nicht zu spät…… Fotos vom letzten Tag im Oktober:
> ...
> 
> Foto: Melli
> ...



hm,
was hast du mit dem Armen denn angestellt  ?

schöne Fotos, schönen Gruß


----------



## surftigresa (9. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> was hast du mit dem Armen denn angestellt  ?
> 
> schöne Fotos, schönen Gruß



das wird nicht verraten, sonst fährt ja demnächst keiner mehr mit mir…….


----------



## mhubo_rlp (11. November 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von den Trails rund um den Mehringer Trailpark! Die Bilder sind leider auch schon etwas älter (August)!!!


 
Bild: outforbiking.com




Bild: outforbiking.com



 
Bild: outforbiking.com


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2015)

So langsam fang ich dann mal mit der Planung für den Druck an:


*KBU Kalender 2016

Format: Din A 3 quer
Digitaldruck matt

Preis: 23 €*​
Am liebsten ist mir natürlich Selbstabholung.
Wenn ich das gute Stück verschicken soll, dann fallen ca. 6€ für Porto + Verpackung an. Den genauen Preis kann ich euch da allerdings noch nicht sagen.
Bei Interesse bitte kurze PM an mich mit Stückzahl und ob ihr Selbstabholer seit.
Ihr bekommt dann von mir entweder meine Bankverbindung, oder ihr gebt mir das Geld dann bar bei Abholung.

Den Druckauftrag würde ich am 4. Dezember aufgeben. Die letzte Abstimmung läuft dann nur 4 Tage.
Der Kalender dürfte voraussichtlich  vor Weihnachten fertig sein.


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2015)

Ich könnte noch ein paar Bilder für die letzte Abstimmung gebrauchen...


----------



## Dart (26. November 2015)

Wir nehmen einen Kalender


----------



## Pete04 (28. November 2015)

Wir nehmen drei Kalender, schon aus Prinzip!


----------

